# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Ηλιού/Αργυρούπολη κλπ [**MYTING**] Σαβ 11:30 Αγ.Τριάδα

## dsfak

Επειδή έχουμε μείνει πολύ πίσω θα έλεγα να μαζευτούν όλοι οι καινούργιοι πελάτες που κατά καιρούς έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον... εδώ στα περίχωρα Ηλιούπολης - Αργυρούπολης να κανονίσουμε κάποια στιγμή να βρεθούμε για ένα σοβαρό meeting προγραμματισμού κόμβων - πελατών να δούμε ποιος μπορεί να συνδεθεί και με ποιον. Έχω συνομιλήσει με 2-3 άτομα που μένουν Ηλιούπολη αλλά μείναμε λίγο πίσω γενικότερα με τις συζητήσεις... 
Ειδικότερα οι νέοι γράφτε τα NodeID σας και που ακριβώς είστε για να έχουμε μια συνολική εικόνα της περιοχής και για το που μπορεί να στηθεί κάποιο ΑΡ έτσι ώστε να εξυπηρετήσει όσο πιο πολλούς γίνεται.

----------


## Cha0s

Κανόνισε κανένα bb-link πρώτα με τον Θανάση που έχει packet loss στο ap του και μετά κουμαντάρουμε και τους clients  ::   ::  


Το πρόβλημα στην περιοχή είναι η λάθος σχεδίαση του backbone.
Αν λύσουμε αυτό, οι πελάτες μετά θα είναι μια χαρά όπου και να πέσουν  ::  


Το status αυτή την στιγμή είναι από εμένα:

3 links που παίζουν άψογα.

Το ένα είναι το καινούριο με Στέφανο από Π.Φάληρο.
Το δέυτερο με Sinonick στην Άνω Γλυφάδα
Και το τρίτο με Kasihari από Άλιμο.
Αν ο Εxoticom κάνει bb με τον Στέλιο, έχουμε μία δυνατή έξοδο από εκεί μεριά.

Μετά έχω με τον Painter το οποίο δεν είναι και πολύ δυνατό σαν link.
Από εκεί παίζει μετά το painter-koki που είναι άψογο και το koki-digenis που επίσης δείχνει να πηγαίνει πολύ καλά (αφού το ξεκόλησα  ::  ).

Μετά είναι το Painter-Ripper που είναι στο ap του ripper αν και παίζει αρκετά καλά.
Και μετά θα πω την κακία μου είναι το προβληματικό Ripper-Ifaistos που lagάρει 24/7 και έχει και packet loss.

Στέλιο αν μπορείς τσέκαρε το.
Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν σκιστεί στο traffic αλλά είναι απαράδεκτο.
Αν θυμάσαι καλά το link με koki το κλείσατε γιατί υπήρχε lag/packet loss.

Τώρα πάλι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον ripper που έλεγες ότι παίζει μια χαρά το link...  ::  

Anyway, το link μου με painter είναι στα σχέδια να αναβαθμιστεί ώστε να παίζει κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα  ::

----------


## koki

Επίσης υπάρχουν πιθανότητες να βγει ένα link koki-gvbest και από εκεί κάτι σε gvbest-kasiharis. 

Θα κινηθώ προς αυτή την οδό αυτό το ΣΚ.

----------


## Cha0s

Καλό είναι αυτό να βγει γιατί δημιουργούμε αρκετές εναλλακτικές μεταξύ μας.

Αλλά καλό είναι να γίνει bb το exoticom-ifaistos ώστε να γίνει δυνατή η έξοδος από kasihari  ::

----------


## dsfak

> Κανόνισε κανένα bb-link πρώτα με τον Θανάση που έχει packet loss στο ap του και μετά κουμαντάρουμε και τους clients


Για το link με Θανάση έχουμε συνενοηθεί με τον Αντώνη (Vego) και θα μπει διπλό interface στον Θανάση... 1 με μένα και 1 με τον Αντώνη...  ::  
Απλά το post το έκανα για να δούμε τι κινείται από clients μήπως και μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε και καμιά καινούργια εναλλακτική....  :: 

Κeep linking !!!  ::

----------


## primero

Παιδια πειτε αν κανονισετε να γινει καποιο meeting μπας και δω και εγω φως στο τουνελ,γιατι στη κατω Ηλιουπολη το μονο που γινεται ειναι αμετρητα scanarismata και τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## nOiz

Πότε με το καλό η συνάντηση  ::

----------


## alasondro

Τι θα λέγατε για μια συνάντηση το επόμενο σ/κ για περιοχές ηλιούπολη αργυρούπολης?

----------


## Cha0s

Το Ελληνικό στο πηγάδι κατούρησε;  ::   ::  

Εγώ είμαι μέσα για Σάββατο πρωί (σε φάση σαν το meeting της Βούλας).

Για το άλλο 23 Απριλίου πιστέυω είναι καλά.

Τι λέτε;

Αργυρούπολη το Meeting γιατί που να τραβιέμαι νέος άνθρωπος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

Ελα μωρε παρε το ποδιλατο σου και ελα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Και εγω μεσα ειμαι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Γιαυτό λέω Αργυρούπολη!

Για να έρθω με το ποδήλατο φυσικά!  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Γιαυτό λέω Αργυρούπολη!
> 
> Για να έρθω με το ποδήλατο φυσικά!


Έμενα θα με πάρει ο Γιάννης με τ'αμάξι, ε Γιάννη?!  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

Και ελληνικό ρε παιδιά μην βαράτε  ::   ::  

Noiz αν είχα αμάξι θα σε έπαιρνα αλλά μου φαίνετε θα καβατζωθούμε και οι δύο στον Belibem!!

----------


## Ifaistos

> Και μετά θα πω την κακία μου είναι το προβληματικό Ripper-Ifaistos που lagάρει 24/7 και έχει και packet loss.
> 
> Στέλιο αν μπορείς τσέκαρε το.
> Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν σκιστεί στο traffic αλλά είναι απαράδεκτο.


Το link όντως έχει κίνηση (δεν πέφτει κάτω από το 1 mbit traffic) αλλά όσες φορές το έχω κοιτάξει (αν και τώρα τελευταία δεν είναι πολλές λόγο δουλειάς) δεν παρουσιάζει τόσο μεγαλο πρόβλημα (24/7 lag  ::   ::  ) 

Για του λόγου το αληθές

Ifaistos:~# ping 10.20.216.241
PING 10.20.216.241 (10.20.216.241): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=2.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=4.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=3.7 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=8.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=8.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=1.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=7.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=7.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=14.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=8.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=7.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.241: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=4.0 ms

--- 10.20.216.241 ping statistics ---
12 packets transmitted, 12 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 1.8/6.4/14.1 ms

μέ γύρω στο 1 mbit traffic τη στιγμή που έκανα το ping.
Τό ότι μπορεί ώρες ώρες κάτι να το "σκίζει" είναι πολύ πιθανό...

Δυστηχώς καθως υπάρχουν πολλές εργασιακές υποχρεώσεις και...πιθανά σενάρια μετακόμισης δεν βλέπω να γίνεται οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή από πλευράς μου, μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει λίγο το "τοπίο".

----------


## dsfak

Οτι είναι να κανονίσετε κανονίστε το ή Σαββατο απογευματάκι μετά τις 4 (γιατι κάποιοι δουλεύουν και Σάββατα...  ::  ) ή αλλιώς Κυριακή μεσημεράκι (αφού ξυπνήσουμε...) Τώρα το που και πως το αφήνω πάνω σας...  :: 

Άντε να οργανωθούμε λίγο...έχουμε φάει τρεις και δεν ρίξαμε καμία... (που λέει και το ανέκδοτο...)

----------


## Cha0s

Την τελευταία βδομάδα που βγήκε το λινκ από π.φάληρο και μοιράστηκε το traffic (έχω περίπου 1-2mbit traffic προς εκεί) έχει χαλαρώσει το link αλλά το lag παραμένει...



```
[[email protected] root]# ping 10.20.217.1
PING 10.20.217.1 (10.20.217.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 10.20.217.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=2.90 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.217.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=6.29 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.217.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=9.99 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.217.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=6.60 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.217.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=5.61 ms

--- 10.20.217.1 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4033ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.904/6.283/9.991/2.269 ms, pipe 2


[[email protected] root]# ping 10.20.216.1
PING 10.20.216.1 (10.20.216.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 10.20.216.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=63 time=24.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=21.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=63 time=161 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=63 time=64.5 ms
64 bytes from 10.20.216.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=63 time=17.7 ms

--- 10.20.216.1 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4041ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 17.762/57.896/161.313/54.415 ms, pipe 2


[[email protected] root]# ping 10.18.213.65
PING 10.18.213.65 (10.18.213.65) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 10.18.213.65: icmp_seq=0 ttl=62 time=141 ms
64 bytes from 10.18.213.65: icmp_seq=1 ttl=62 time=211 ms
64 bytes from 10.18.213.65: icmp_seq=2 ttl=62 time=32.5 ms
64 bytes from 10.18.213.65: icmp_seq=3 ttl=62 time=98.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.18.213.65: icmp_seq=4 ttl=62 time=229 ms
64 bytes from 10.18.213.65: icmp_seq=5 ttl=62 time=144 ms

--- 10.18.213.65 ping statistics ---
6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5037ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 32.576/142.901/229.146/66.187 ms, pipe 2
[[email protected] root]#
```

Packet loss πάντως δεν υπάρχει πλέων απότι έχω δει...

----------


## Cha0s

Δημήτρη το Σάββατο το βράδυ δουλέυω και δεν μπορώ να κανονίσω απόγευμα γιατί θα είμαι στο τρέξιμο!

Για πρωι μπορώ άνετα (εκτώς απροόπτου).

Για Κυριακή είναι το meeting νέων που λέω να πάω (αν ξυπνήσω σε ανθρώπινη ώρα  ::  )

----------


## koki

I'm in. 90%.

τι λετε να πούμε Σαββατο στις 4 στο Σατιρικό Αργυρούπολη (για να υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε να κάτσουμε)?

Ελπίζω να μην την έχει κάνει ο vegos και να μας κανει την τιμή, για τους προφανείς λόγους

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ δεν μπορώ τόσο αργά...  ::  

Άμα ήταν πρωί 11-12 ήμουν μέσα χαλαρά  ::

----------


## koki

Ομορφα, μονομαχείστε με τον Σφακιανακη, και όποιος νικησει ενημερώνετε καταλλήλως.

----------


## Cha0s

Λοιπόν αυτός που έχει τα περισσότερα bb-links νικάει.

Άρα εγώ που έχω 4 και κανονίζω και 5ο νικάω!

11:30 στην πλατεία Αγ.Τριάδας στο περίπτερο σας περιμένω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

You are so cheap :>

----------


## Cha0s

Oh yeah!  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Noiz αν είχα αμάξι θα σε έπαιρνα αλλά μου φαίνετε θα καβατζωθούμε και οι δύο στον Belibem!!


Ας είν' καλά το UNO!  ::   ::  
Κυριακή απογευματάκι δεν παίζει?  ::   ::

----------


## ice

αντε βρε κανονιστε να βρεθουμε .!!!

----------


## Cha0s

> Κυριακή απογευματάκι δεν παίζει?



Κανείς άλλος παιδιά;

Μόνο αυτές τις ώρες θα πούμε;
 ::   ::  

Σάββατο πρωί ή καθόλου!
Τέρμα τελείωσε!
χαχαχαχαχαχα

Κυριακή είναι το Meeting νέων.

----------


## Belibem

Αν δε φύγω για χωριό (άγιες μέρες έρχονται  ::  ) είμαι και εγώ μέσα. 

@NoiZ
Τι εννοείς με το Uno??Δεν πιστευω να υποννοείς ότι το ibiza μου, σου μοιάζει με fiat  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Τι εννοείς με το Uno??Δεν πιστευω να υποννοείς ότι το ibiza μου, σου μοιάζει με fiat


Ρε μια φορά είχες έρθει με ένα UNO Turbo! Τι στο καλό, τόσο λάθος θυμάμαι!?  ::

----------


## alasondro

Τι θα λέγατε για δευτέρα απόγευμα αφού σ-κ δεν το βλέπω 
(θα είναι και κλειστά τα μαγαζιά για όσους δουλέυουν)

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορώ μέσα στην βδομάδα...

Άσε που σχολάω 5-6 όσπου να πάω σπίτι, να φάω, να έρθω πάει πέρασε όλο το απόγευμα...

Ποιοι δεν μπορούν Σάββατο πρωί ρε παιδιά;  ::  

Να δούμε πόσοι μαζευόμαστε  ::

----------


## alasondro

Εγώ είμαι οκ οποαδήποτε ώρα σκ και καθημερινές μετά τις πέντε

----------


## nOiz

Σάββατο πρωί μέσα (μετά τις 11)

----------


## Cha0s

Άντε επιτέλους!

11 και κλείσαμε. 

Δεν σηκώνω άλλη ώρα και μέρα.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Άντε επιτέλους!
> 
> 11 και κλείσαμε. 
> 
> Δεν σηκώνω άλλη ώρα και μέρα.


Όχι 11 ! Κατά τις 11.30 ίσως..!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Νια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα κατά τις 11:30 γιατί θα βγω την Παρασκευή  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Νια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι καλύτερα κατά τις 11:30 γιατί θα βγω την Παρασκευή


Με πιάνεις!  ::   ::

----------


## ice

Και που ?

----------


## Cha0s

Αγία Τριάδα στην Αργυρούπολη μπροστά από την Εκκλησία στο περίπτερο.

Και από εκεί πάμε στις γύρω καφετέριες.

Poko Poko είναι κυριλέ και δεν νομίζω να μας ανεχτούν  :: 

Picolo είναι πιο χαλαρά αλλά πιο 'καφεινήστικα'  :: 

Υπάρχει και το 30'και κάτι που δεν πολυ ψήνομαι.

Βρισκόμαστε εκεί και βλέπουμε.

Κάτι σαν τα rave party που γίνονταν επί 93  ::  ::  :: 
Συννάντηση στο λούνα παρκ Γλυφάδας και εκεί μαθαίνανε που γίνεται το πάρτυ!

χαχαχα

----------


## koki

Εγώ λέω σατυρικό που είναι πιο πολιτισμός και μπορεί κανείς να βρει και να κάτσει. Αν και τόσο πρωί, μπορεί να έχει και πιο κεντρικά.

----------


## Cha0s

> Εγώ λέω σατυρικό που είναι πιο πολιτισμός και μπορεί κανείς να βρει και να κάτσει. Αν και τόσο πρωί, μπορεί να έχει και πιο κεντρικά.


Και εκεί καλά είναι και απέναντι στο Καθόδόν επίσης είναι χαλαρά.

----------


## koki

Χαλαρά είναι, κόσμο θα έχει όμως (ειδ. στο Καθοδόν). Απρόβλεπτο το πόσο, ειδικά αν έχει καλή μέρα. Πάμε προς τα εκεί, και βλέπουμε

----------


## Cha0s

Ωραία.

Κάνε edit τον τίτλο για Σαββατο 11:30 στην πλατεία Αγ.Τριάδας να τελειώνουμε!

 ::

----------


## alsafi

Ok αμα βρω μεταφορικο μεσο θα σας ερθω και εγω  ::   ::   ::  
Αν και θα ελεγα να παμε στην "σχεδία" για ομοιοπαθητηκη απο το μεθυση εεε θελω να πω ξενυχτι της παρασκευης  ::   ::   :: 
(Ουτε διαφημηση να καναμε στα μαγαζια)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

ελπίζω να σας μαζέψει όλους μαζί ο Νίκος..  ::   ::  γιατί για υπεράριθμους χρεώνω

----------


## dsfak

Εγώ φταίω που άνοιξα το topic και τώρα με αφήνετε απέξω !  ::  

Αλλά έτσι είναι .... αμα κάνεις παρέα με παλιοχαρακτήρες... που μετράνε τα λινκ τους ...να δουν ποιος είναι πιο δυνατός....  ::  

Αλλά επειδή είμαι κι εγώ ένας απ'αυτούς... θα προσπαθήσω να την κοπανήσω από την δουλεία... και να έρθω...αν προλάβω...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Αλλά έτσι είναι .... αμα κάνεις παρέα με παλιοχαρακτήρες... που μετράνε τα λινκ τους ...να δουν ποιος είναι πιο δυνατός....


Χαχαχαχαα πλακίτσα έκανα βρε!
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## dsfak

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει !  ::   ::   ::  

Ξέρω που μένεις και θα έρθω να σου ξεφουσκώσω τα λάστιχα από το ποδήλατο ! Να δω τι ώρα θα φτάσεις μετα....  ::

----------


## Viper

Χχααχαχαχαχαχα ναι ναι φατου τα λαστιχα και μετα λινκ καπουτ  ::   ::   ::   ::  Εγω δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω ασχετως που ειμαι γλυφαδιωτης γιατι θα δουλευω εκεινη την ημερα αν και ηθελα πολυ να ερθω.Δεν θα καταφερω ποτε ΜΑ ποτε να βρεθω τελικα σε ενα meeting ρε γαμωτο  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει !    
> 
> Ξέρω που μένεις και θα έρθω να σου ξεφουσκώσω τα λάστιχα από το ποδήλατο ! Να δω τι ώρα θα φτάσεις μετα....


ETA με το ποδήλατο: 6-7Λεπτά.
ETA με τα πόδια: 17-20 Λεπτά.

Δεν αργώ ρε όσο είμαι στα λημέρια μου!

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## dsfak

To ψιλοκανόνισα να την κοπανήσω κάπως νωρίς από την δουλειά... και πιστεύω να είμαι εκεί γύρω στις 12:30. Πριν ξεκινήσω θα σας πάρω τηλέφωνακι... να δω που θα 'στε... Παραγγείλτε κι έρχομαι !!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ωραία και εγώ κατά τις 12 (αν καταφέρω να ξυπνήσω  ::  ::  :: )

----------


## Belibem

Τελικά θα έρθω και εγώ. Όσοι θέλουν να έρθουν μαζί μου θα είναι 2Ε το άτομο - δέχομαι παραγγελιες  ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Τελικά θα έρθω και εγώ. Όσοι θέλουν να έρθουν μαζί μου θα είναι 2Ε το άτομο - δέχομαι παραγγελιες


Περνάς και με παίρνεις, 2€ το άτομο + 19% ΦΠΑ???  ::   ::  
Στείλε PM να μου πεις τι ώρα θα περάσεις (το έδεσα κόμπο ότι θα με πάρεις! ::  ) .

----------


## alsafi

Αφεντικο αμα κατσω στην οροφη ή στο στις αποσκεβες ποσο παει η ταριφα???
(Ενοειτε οτι θα μας κοψεις και αποδειξη)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dsfak

Όποτε πω ότι θα κανονίσω κάτι πάντα γίνονται όλα πουτάνα...  ::  
Λίγο χλωμό να σας προλάβω σήμερα γιατί έκατσε χθεσινή δουλειά να γίνει σήμερα το πρωί !  ::   ::   ::  Αν καταφέρω και ξεμπερδέψω κάπως νωρίς θα σας πάρω...μήπως και περάσω...

Καλό γκαιφέ ! Ε και μη πίνετε μόνο !  ::  Κανονίστε να βγει κάνα καινούργιο λινκ ! Βρείτε πελάτες και στριμώχτε τους ! Αν δεν βρείτε ψάχτε κανένα στην καφετέρεια που να θέλει και μυήστε τον !!!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τώρα ξύπνησα.

Έρχομαι! Σταματήστε την γκρίνιααααα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nOiz

> Τώρα ξύπνησα.
> 
> Έρχομαι! Σταματήστε την γκρίνιααααα


Εγώ ξύπνησα (με ξύπνησε ο Belibem) ακόμα πιο αργά!  ::  Ωραίο το meeting αλλά δεν είπαμε και τίποτα σπουδαίο, βέβαια δεν άκουσα τι λέγατε εσείς εκεί στο βάθος αλλά ok!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Λέγαμε πολλά και διάφορα... όπως ότι σε λίγο πάω Γλυφάδα να βγάλω link  ::  ::  ::

----------

